# Install Pics



## hzfreq (Jul 5, 2005)

Some of you might have already seen these pics over on ECA but i thought id share with anyone who has not.
The Scion was just completed and the Scirocco is still under construction
Install Pics
Thanks and enjoy  
Chris


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

looks good man. my only problem is I don't like the lil orange stuff around the mids, but thats just me dont take it personally . besides that looks great and good work.


----------



## hzfreq (Jul 5, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> looks good man. my only problem is I don't like the lil orange stuff around the mids, but thats just me dont take it personally . besides that looks great and good work.


No offense taken..the trim ring/grills arent done yet...so all that orange will not be visable


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow!

Damn clean. 

That box looks very well made too. How's the imaging using the two tweeters?


----------



## hzfreq (Jul 5, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Wow!
> 
> Damn clean.
> 
> That box looks very well made too. How's the imaging using the two tweeters?


thanks bro. the box is rock solid and sounds great..hits hard and fast..bumps pretty good for rap too
the imaging is pretty damn good...the upper tweets are on an L-pad so i can adjust the volume or turn them off completely so i can adjust it for different music


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

That's a very nice set-up.

Can you give us pointers on technic taken to make those beautiful kick panels?

I will have to do mine soon and don't really know how to get started on that project. Just seem that to make them point to your ear, you have to make them float in place until you get that brace glued on...


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

I really like the amps under the bench... Will check if I can to the same, will leave me with more trunk space.

Nice custom braces for speakers in the mk1. I wish I knew how to weld...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Yeah I would like to see some more detailed build pics of the kicks and the apillars...


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

Xb install looks great... Wrap the milk crate with the same matching fabric that is on the sub box. You could use 1/4' birch around the crate to give it a flat surface.

The scirroco looks cool... haven't seen those in a while... I probably would have opted for a set of 15" speedlines instead of the 17" wheel for less unsprung weight...


----------



## hzfreq (Jul 5, 2005)

carter said:


> That's a very nice set-up.
> 
> Can you give us pointers on technic taken to make those beautiful kick panels?
> 
> I will have to do mine soon and don't really know how to get started on that project. Just seem that to make them point to your ear, you have to make them float in place until you get that brace glued on...


i wish i could tell you or give you build up pics but i didnt build them my buddy did.
what i do know is the rings were glued in place then body filler was build up around the rings to give it shape..it was then wrapped in vinyl...no fiberglass was used


----------



## hzfreq (Jul 5, 2005)

racerraul said:


> Xb install looks great... Wrap the milk crate with the same matching fabric that is on the sub box. You could use 1/4' birch around the crate to give it a flat surface.
> 
> The scirroco looks cool... haven't seen those in a while... I probably would have opted for a set of 15" speedlines instead of the 17" wheel for less unsprung
> weight...


im going to have a new box built out of birch to take the place of the crate...no room to wrap it with birch or carpet..super snug fit

thanks! i know the 17"s are alot heavier but im not gonna race it and i like the look of 17"s over the 15"s anyday


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

pretty sweet... nice setup w/equipment also....

the kicks are not hard to do guys...now im not a writer so not sure how well i will write this but here goes. 
mainly fiberglass and filler. i usually either start w/ the factory panel for shape around the edges near the door or you can start from scratch...i tape off the floor really good.. spray some light glue over the tape and lay a layer of good thick aluminum foil down over that. this is for the backing. before pulling the layer of new fiberglass out i cover it with a layer of a reifnorced filler like duraglass. let this harden it help a lot to keep the panel from warping. then i place the leftover section from the stock piece back in. (this is sanded down really good and a bunch of 1/4" holes are drilled in it where the new fiberglass will go over this piece.
now place both pieces in and glass them together overlapping the fiberglass over the old plastic re-used let this setup. get the rings you will use to hold the speakers. position them how you feel/see fit. i use a few small wooden dowels and some hot glue to hold them in this position. once this is done pull the whole thing out of the car. i start with simple fleece usually. the kind you buy at jo-annes fabrics. works awsome. strecth this over the whole thing keeping it a shaped as possible. resin this really good making sure it all soaks in. trim excess off. place back in to make sure all is nice and tight. i use duraglass to go over the fiberglass sanding down any high spots. then a simple lightweight filler over that. sand however needed while it is still kinda like a clay before it fully sets. this makes it very much easier and much faster. (very smooth for paint or use like a 80 grit for vinyl or carpet). for vinyl i like selects hf stuff (heat formable) man you can heat this nicely and stretch it pretty far. either use an exisiting color or dye to match. 

not at all hard just takes time to learn it. once you do a few its super easy. this is for the beginners not the seasoned guys..... i do these all the time any questions ask away...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

by the way i always use glass to make them that much bodyfiller makes them pretty heavy and i like being able to use them either sealed or cutting the back out for ib use...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I know how to fglass already...but I always like looking at build pics. For the Apillars, I would use liquid plastic (2 part rigid plastic epoxy). It binds to every OEM plastic plus fglass, wood, and metal. Its light and strong. Since the Apillars are not built up too much, this material is perfect. For kicks, then fglass would be the main structure with body filler for smoothing it all out. 

I am very close to doing my Apillars, in which I will be using the liquid plastic to bind the mounting cup of the LPG to my pillar, just got to find out which angle works best...bouncing off of the windshield or aimed in towards the cabin...either way, I will make sure to feature a full build tutorial...However I will be using SEM texture coating along with SEM Color Coat in graphite color. I thought about covering in vinyl but the way the Apillars mount to the metal, its a no go...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i actually prefer to use ca glue for the pillars then actually melt abs into any leftover gaps... sand it smooth and if it needs any filler which it usually doesnt go for it. this makes a awsome smooth plastic texture to work with. learned the abs thing from matt at id...i just made some sail panels for the wife's car and textured them to match... left a little extra room around the tweet in case i want a slightly larger one later. they look oem and match perfectly no one could tell they were not factory except the tweet being mounted on top. i only did this again since we may change them out later...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

> learned the abs thing from matt at id...


Wow he must be one helluva teacher...I see his work all the time..he is a master installer for sure. I might have to hit you up later for some tips.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

dealt with matt for years. he is a awsome installer and an awsome all around guy he truly loves car audio....i learned from matt at id, fish (hope you know who that is lol) and other great guys... i was okay with glass and stuff but man i got my **** together now...lol. now its actually fun to do since i can make so much more than i could before..ill post up more as i complete stuff. im molding monitors in the outside mirrors now behind glass for the back up cam. the 07 7" mids are getting mounted in the door panels which will be modded with glass to make them look oem, and a 8" in the rear side wall flushed into the plastic panels with a fiberglass box behind it all finished to look oem no one will be able to tell except for the grill on the rear speaker and the tweets up front. i like it all to look oem. on customers cars they like it when i go [email protected][email protected][email protected]! lol


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

you ever see any of Tim Baillie's work?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

not sure i have heard the name but i have seen so may people's work and a lot of them do really sweet stuff. i just finished a whole car. ill try to get them back for pics since i wasnt there when they picked it up after all the glass came back from the paint shop. the guys put it all in and hooked it up but i built it all. my wife had a baby so i had to take off for a few days....they should be in soon. ill dig up my album and post some stuff.... nothing yet as crazy as like the alpine cars but whole systems and lots of glass work.....


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Tim Baillie ---> www.hzemall.com


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, that is some impresive work zfactor.

How do you do that plastic finish look?

Sorry I'm from Quebec Canada, speak french and usually don't have the products you guys have. Can you take pictures of the products or explain them a little better? Like abs, glass, ca glue,... Where can I get this?

Did you paint the plastic for it to be factory color?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

everything can be had from select products... online and they will ship to you. you may want to check locally as shipping may be a killer.

the plastic finish is done with a few things. first the oem plastic if re-used needs to be sanded with like a 100-220 paper then i go over it with something like 400-500 to smooth it somewhat. if its fiberglass or body filler just make sure its good and smooth and rough it up some with like a 500grit paper. get sem "texture coating" spray very lightly and from a good distance like 16-20" away from the piece. over lap the piece. dont stop the spray on the piece it will make a spot of really thick texture. only put on a small amount just barely enough to start covering the surface. if you put on a little more you can use the 500 and scuff it lightly. then use a sem or similar plastic cote or dye over that to match. very light coats will be best dont try to soak the piece. i reccomend primer before the texture they say you dont need it but i have found some plastics it wipes off to easy if no primer is used. also i actually prefer in my own car since it matches much better to use the sem "bumper coater" this is similar to the plastic paint but it has a sort of satin sheen to it and matches much better. 

by glass i mean fiberglass, abs is a sort of plastic. this is usually what your plastics in the car are made out of. it come in sheets or sometimes i just find an old piece laying around and melt that down. ca glue is another type of glue. it works very well with plastics and can fill larger areas. once it dries it is super strong and holds up very well...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

not to shabby az he does some nice oem style work... give him props. i dont agree with some of the stuff he uses but it still works great.. and he does a nice job but the one project he used screws on man that just ruined it for me....otherwise nice. i do this type of stuff all the time..


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Would you perhaps want to do some extra work?? Send me a pm if you can do things for me. Honda Civic 2001.

I'll probably go to the scrap yard and find a door panel and try a few things, see how it works out and what I can do...

What would I need to do a good install?

Fiberglass (already have that)
Body filler (already have)
I guess a wood brace
sand paper
Texture coating spray
can of color match paint


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

all of the above not in large quantities though for door panels. its hard to do the work without the car or at least the factory pieces here. i really cant make a panel or an add on to a panel without the part here unless i had a mold to go by...

the main thing you will really need is an understanding of the products you listed, if you dont know how to work with them you may feel kinda lost and discouraged. i would get some materials and get some scrap parts and try to work with them first before doing the ones out of your car.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

CA glue is the technical name for "Krazy Glue" (one of the famous brand names). It stands for CyanoAcrylic glueIf you look up on Parts Express they have it. The link is here: Parts Express CA glue 
There is a 2 part rigid epoxy plastic filler that works well on all OEM plastics. Its located here: Epoxy Filler PLUS its a CANADIAN company! I get the same product from a company based in Pennsylvania. The product is called SMC Hardset Filler and its from the Urethane Supply Company. About $25 for a good size portion.

I found that Select Products is a tad expensive, since they need to ship out. I like to hit up local vendors first for all my stuff. I find that most of the higher quality auto body shops and stores have what I need when I need it.

I like to use SEM as well, nice products, here is a link to the texture coating and the Color Coat dyes
Texture: SEM  
SEM Color Coat: Aerosol Cans


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Great quality fiberglass resin and matting can be found at just about every marine or boat repair store. I am sure Quebec has boats right? You will find what you need there easily...


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Boats?? We don't have boats in Canada, we don't even have access to water.


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

oh no, wait, yes we do.

I already have the fiberglass... boat repair kit.

Just need everything else. Thanks for the info, very helpful !


----------



## sheepdog (Jul 12, 2005)

how deep are those 7" midbass?


----------

